# Saints Row IV: $1,000,000 Edition



## Rydian (Aug 18, 2013)

Saints Row IV, like many games, will have the base version and a higher edition or two that cost more.  Except in this case the price difference is almost a million dollars more... and they're only selling one single unit of what they're calling "The Super Dangerous WAD WAD Edition" (I assume that the title is some series reference).

In addition to various goods like the game itself and a car, the edition comes with a wide variety of services, including _a space flight_, two stays in big-name hotels, taking part in spy training and hostage rescue re-enactments, and more.

 Source


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 18, 2013)

I will get it for £20 in six months when nobody buys it like I do with all game special editions.


----------



## Arras (Aug 18, 2013)

I wonder if anyone will actually buy that, though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 18, 2013)

what a waste of fucking $ (I'm talking about the game itself )


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 18, 2013)

I saw this a couple of days ago. Although a fun bit of news, I didn't feel like posting about it outside of sharing a link in the Shoutbox. It's just so exceptionally pointless. Plus, you're essentially buying everything in the pack, and getting the game for free. It's the stupid kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 18, 2013)

I have <terminal illness>, but some celebrity from some website is gonna pay for my surgery and the Saint's Row IV Super Dangerous Wad Wad bundle.  Believe plx.

In all seriousness though, I've seen a lot of talk about this, but not a single mention as to where you can buy this.  It's not like I'm gonna be able to walk into work and pick up a $1,000,000 voucher for this thing.  The registers at my job max out around $50k, for that matter.  It's not like I'm gonna be able to walk into work and even be able ot afford this... but I could dream.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol if you buy that you might as well buy this Diamond studded knife and kill yourself with. So much better things to be done with that money. Besides all of that is cheaper seperately.








Spoiler



Knife Cost: €31,000


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh, I found a breakdown somebody did:



> _Saints Row IV_ Commander In Chief Edition: $59.99 (Source)
> Virgin Galactic space flight: $250,000 (Source)
> Full-size replica dubstep gun: $500 (estimated value)
> Hostage rescue experience: $200.36 (£129 - Source)
> ...


Worth of all of that?


> All told, we came up with *a total cost of only $629,974.69* for the contents of the SRIVSDWWE(akatMDP), the vast majority of which is taken up by the space flight and luxury car.


 
And that is with the most expensive options picked where there was some vagueness in terms of pricing. Sooooo, yeah, I guess bragging rights if you really, really want to be able to brag about over spending on something completely ridiculous.

Source: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/08/do-not-buy-the-1000000-saints-row-iv-bundle/


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 18, 2013)

Can't they at least throw in an alienware computer? As it is, it's like someone decided to staple together a whole bunch of overpriced items, over-overpriced it and called it an edition.

When the second game crash comes around, I hope this one gets mentioned in the documentary about it. Y'know...with some footage of burial grounds and steam sales, and some interviewees telling that major companies lost all grip on reality. Then cue in on the picture in the OP. _"While the first and second installments could be bought in a single humble bundle pack and the third one cut to half its price during steam summer sale, deep silver still decided to make a very-special case that cost no less than a million dollars"._


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 18, 2013)

Heard about this a week (Well, 8 days) ago.


Sicklyboy said:


> I have <terminal illness>, but some celebrity from some website is gonna pay for my surgery and the Saint's Row IV Super Dangerous Wad Wad bundle. Believe plx.
> 
> In all seriousness though, I've seen a lot of talk about this, but not a single mention as to where you can buy this. It's not like I'm gonna be able to walk into work and pick up a $1,000,000 voucher for this thing. The registers at my job max out around $50k, for that matter. It's not like I'm gonna be able to walk into work and even be able ot afford this... but I could dream.


"It’s available exclusively at UK retailer GAME. Better act fast because there really is only 1 available."
I get my TV/movie news on screenrant and my game news here and Gamerant. That snippet is from Gamerant


----------



## Par39 (Aug 18, 2013)

I showed this to my friend, and you know what was her "dealbreaker"?

You'd pay a million for a game without yaoi, when according to her for that price you'd need hardcore uncensored anything-goes-action O_____o
...I'll never understand her o____O ...and I don't know why I'm sharing this here <_< maybe someone finds it silly or something...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2013)

Par39 said:


> I showed this to my friend, and you know what was her "dealbreaker"?
> 
> You'd pay a million for a game without yaoi, when according to her for that price you'd need hardcore uncensored anything-goes-action O_____o
> ...I'll never understand her o____O ...and I don't know why I'm sharing this here <_< maybe someone finds it silly or something...


 

Tell her that you actually pay only about $60 for the game.  The rest is for other gimmicks.


----------



## Par39 (Aug 18, 2013)

MegaAce™ said:


> Tell her that you actually pay only about $60 for the game.  The rest is for other gimmicks.


I did, but still she went on about the lack of yaoi... apparalently for that price they should've made an Ultimate Yaoi Edition instead of something useless like a space flight etc >->


----------



## J-Machine (Aug 18, 2013)

this song comes to mind...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 18, 2013)

You get a Prius with that!?

No thanks!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 18, 2013)

Par39 said:


> I did, but still she went on about the lack of yaoi... apparalently for that price they should've made a Ultimate Yaoi Edition instead of something useless like a space flight etc >->


 
There's enough yaoi in the world as it is. I would pay a million NOT to see any more enter the world of the living.


----------



## Par39 (Aug 18, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> There's enough yaoi in the world as it is. I would pay a million NOT to see any more enter the world of the living.


Indeed... but yeah totally unexpected when you tell someone about a million dollar edition of a game and they complain about the lack of yaoi in it even though it's rated mature <.< Had to share or something.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 18, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> There's enough yaoi in the world as it is. I would pay a million NOT to see anymore enter the world of the living.


 
There's never enough yaoi!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 18, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> There's never enough yaoi!


 
psh not when you're reading fanfiction and every damn pairing is yaoi. I mean we gave you Ouran Host Club. That should be enough.



Par39 said:


> Indeed... but yeah totally unexpected when you tell someone about a million dollar edition of a game and they complain about the lack of yaoi in it even though it's rated mature <.< Had to share or something.


 
Well there is a dildo sword in the game... what you choose to do with it is up to you...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 18, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> psh not when you're reading fanfiction and every damn pairing is yaoi. I mean we gave you Ouran Host Club. That should be enough.


 
Wasn't there a James Bond film called Never Enough?
Well...
Never enough >:3
There's a lack of certain yaoi imho.


----------



## Par39 (Aug 18, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Well there is a dildo sword in the game... what you choose to do with it is up to you...


O____O A w-w-w-what D: ?! ...w-well then, n-nice to know... never playing the game then q-q


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol me either for different reasons but your friend might. Oddly enough it's called the penetrator... 



Spoiler


----------



## Par39 (Aug 18, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Lol me either for different reasons but your friend might. Oddly enough it's called the penetrator...


She thinks slapping people with a *coughs* doesn't change the fact that there's no yaoi in the first place.


----------



## Xotadi (Aug 18, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Wasn't there a James Bond film called Never Enough?
> Well...
> Never enough >:3
> There's a lack of certain yaoi imho.


Wasn't it: 'The World is not enough'?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm just gonna pirate it.



Xotadi said:


> Wasn't it: 'The World is not enough'?


Yep.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 18, 2013)

God forbid a company makes a ridiculously over-priced bundle, for shits and giggles, and people seem to need to not only point out the fact its overpriced, but that_* they wouldn't buy it.*_


----------



## Xotadi (Aug 18, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> God forbid a company makes a ridiculously over-priced bundle, for shits and giggles, and people seem to need to not only point out the fact its overpriced, but that_* they wouldn't buy it.*_


 
Maybe someone might have the urge to take out a massive loan and buy it (I hope that if someone does that, they check the APR first. I've seen some lenders that have an APR of over 1000% )


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> what a waste of fucking $ (I'm talking about the game itself )


 
#NoTaste

Saints Row is a fantastic series.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Aug 18, 2013)

Cool.

Where can I order this? I can't find the link anywhere...


----------



## Arras (Aug 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> #NoTaste
> 
> Saints Row is a fantastic series.


It's still not worth a million $ though


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> #NoTaste
> 
> Saints Row is a fantastic series.


 
Dammit Foxi, go back to doing Tom's mum and finish the next Console Wars comic!

OT: Heard about this a few weeks ago. It's a pretty bad deal, and I feel bad for whoever gets suckered into it.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 18, 2013)

WAD WAD? Maybe I can install it on my Wii.


----------



## tbgtbg (Aug 18, 2013)

Xotadi said:


> Wasn't it: 'The World is not enough'?



Conflated with Never Say Never Again.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll take three.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 19, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> It's the stupid kind of ridiculous.


 

Exactly like Saint's Row itself, and I mean that in the absolute best way possible.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 19, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Lol me either for different reasons but your friend might. Oddly enough it's called the penetrator...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 

Reported for Porn


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 19, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Reported for Porn


 
The image or the game as a whole...


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 19, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> The image or the game as a whole...


 

Thank god, I was worried you were going to think I was serious.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 19, 2013)

Considering the Toyota Prius is labelled as New, does that mean the Lamborghini Gallardo is used? 

Either way, this is a stupid package.


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 20, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Oh, I found a breakdown somebody did:
> 
> 
> Worth of all of that?
> ...


 
It's not like they could've made it $700,000, it's Saint's Row! You gotta go a million.


----------



## Sop (Aug 23, 2013)

val vega I send the request to my friend Professor or seek Colombia look please


----------



## Vipera (Aug 23, 2013)

////


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Saints Row IV, like many games, will have the base version and a higher edition or two that cost more. Except in this case the price difference is almost a million dollars more... and they're only selling one single unit of what they're calling "The Super Dangerous WAD WAD Edition" (I assume that the title is some series reference).
> 
> In addition to various goods like the game itself and a car, the edition comes with a wide variety of services, including _a space flight_, two stays in big-name hotels, taking part in spy training and hostage rescue re-enactments, and more.
> 
> Source


 
Probally Costs 1M aswell


----------



## Rydian (Aug 25, 2013)

curley12 said:


> Probally Costs 1M aswell


... yes, that's the point.  It does.


----------

